

Stakato Developer Preview - Python and Perl Enterprise Cloud Platform - mgrouchy
http://www.activestate.com/cloud

======
kgtm
There are lots of things going on for Perl right now on the deployment/cloud
front. DotCloud, Phenona, now Stakato. This, coupled with web frameworks like
Mojolicious and Dancer, make me very happy and optimistic that Perl is
entering a new phase, fixing any publicity issues it had. A renaissance of
sorts if you will.

~~~
draegtun
Phenona was over subscribed so I'm still waiting for my private beta invite :(

So may give DotCloud or Stackato a go soon. _Apparently_ Perl deployments have
already passed NodeJS on DotCloud!
<http://twitter.com/#!/dot_cloud/status/66208136494718976>

~~~
shykes
DotCloud invites! <http://www.dotcloud.com/account/create>

    
    
      N3NXV3    58XQdf
      CZd8sG    X0dhMQ
      pAfd02    tOcRu3
      GqlleD    u2uDPS
      BO6ERv    q8oPfA
      QMIbir    KH9MrV
      HWPVxK    FdVr9f
      5cQ71E    iPbONc
      lBGEOj    4ntXxi
      1P9P87    8B3brx
      2suhD8    ErhGBl

~~~
draegtun
Thank you very much for the invite code(s).

I couldn't resist and look forward to testing it out further tomorrow!

------
Pythondj
it's "Stackato" with a "c" ;-) #stackato #cfoundry

